# Fleischmann's TV Protection?



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

So, I have a Fleischmann 2-8-2 made in "U.S. Zone Germany", and I can't figure out for the life of me, why won't it cause lines on an old tube television? The same goes for my Bachmann 4-8-4, and a few others. However, even a can-motor locomotive will cause lines on the television, and so will open-frame motors. What sets the locomotives before told, apart? -


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Have you been sniffing the model glue again? :retard:
You have far too much time to waste! :sly:
Oh save brain cells and buy a new TV!:lol_hitting:

Oh yea to answer your question it probably has a capacitor across the power leads, if not on the outside it's on the inside of the motor.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*I Don't Sniff Model Glue! (Only the stupid people who don't model railroad do that!)*

No I haven't NIMT! Fleischmann used this as a selling point (I have the magazine ads to prove it; one with a gorgeous woman for the 1950's! - ). Thank you NIMT, I just edited and well... I don't sniff model glue!


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

What kind, and how would I add capacitors to my whole fleet?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Add a 50V bi-polar 1uf cap directly across the motor terminals.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Add a 50V bi-polar 1uf cap directly across the motor terminals.


We used to do that to the RC car motors when I raced. If we didn't use the cap accross the terminals the motor would interfere with the receiver in the car causing intermittent signal loss. Real bad when signal stuck at WOT down the straight before a curve.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

If your doing DC then put the capacitor in, if your doing DCC do not put it in as it will interfere with the BEMF function of a good DCC decoder!


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*Thanks Guys!*

Hate to sound stupid, but isin't 50 volts a lot? Or is that just the title of the capacitor type? Don't worry NIMT, I'm a DC model train boy through and through! I don't like DCC very much, but how would one make a TV proof DCC locootive (just in case I join a club)?

P.S. - I'll stick to tube tv's thank you very much! They're cooler! -


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*Thanks Guys!*

Hate to sound stupid, but isin't 50 volts a lot? Or is that just the title of the capacitor type? Don't worry NIMT, I'm a DC model train boy through and through! I don't like DCC very much, but how would one make a TV proof DCC locootive (just in case I join a club)?

P.S. - I'll stick to tube tv's thank you very much... THEY'RE COOLER!!! -


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Double Post! The 50Volts is just the max rating for the capacitor, I don't think it means an input of 50 is required as most layouts run on a max of 18 volts and Sean knows his stuff.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

trainguru said:


> Hate to sound stupid, but isin't 50 volts a lot? Or is that just the title of the capacitor type? Don't worry NIMT, I'm a DC model train boy through and through! I don't like DCC very much, but how would one make a TV proof DCC locootive (just in case I join a club)?
> 
> P.S. - I'll stick to tube tv's thank you very much! They're cooler! -


plus on top of that they just work...

and no the 50V shouldn't be that hi, its just rated for that amount, all thogh to me that could be a bit high, but since its a suppressor perhaps not...anyways I love my DC trains too but only plan to go DC since the local club uses it....(grr...)...


as for TV proofing a locoo....send it to me...problem solved :laugh:


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

BERLIN! The Locomotives of this concern are under ownership of concerns connected to the *"Evergreen Roads" *(of which my previously mentioned _"Columbia & Puget Sound" _is a part of; think Muskogee Roads meets the Pacific Northwest in ownership layout!).


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

ah ok...cool...well as for tv proofing the locos you know where to send them hehehehe  just joking.... sounds like a fun layout tho!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Tube TV's are long done gone, your an ecology minded person, a LED TV uses 100'th of the energy that the old tube tv's use. And the new TV's are envoromentally safe in there design, besides that the picture quality kicks butt!


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Imagine this: using an old tv, is much more energy efficent then producing a brand new tv, in a sweat shop in the orient! Imagine all the carbon put in the air, all the precious metal waste leached into the ground water, and how un-nuclear proof an LED tv is! And you should consider nuclear proof as a factor, now that the whole Pacific Northwest is on the front lines of the threat of Nuclear War again! - 

Can anybody say "Duck and Cover?" -  & :laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Your over reacting to an extreme. LED TV's are less hazardous to produce than a CRT/Tube television. Are more energy efficient, Can be more easily recycled, and can last just as long if not more than a tube can. 

There used to be an old Tube television plant near me and it was always polluting. They are dangerous if broken. There is a reason that the majority of the world has switched to them. The same reason they are used in model trains now as well.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

trainguru said:


> Imagine this: using an old tv, is much more energy efficent then producing a brand new tv, in a sweat shop in the orient! Imagine all the carbon put in the air, all the precious metal waste leached into the ground water, and how un-nuclear proof an LED tv is! And you should consider nuclear proof as a factor, now that the whole Pacific Northwest is on the front lines of the threat of Nuclear War again! -
> 
> Can anybody say "Duck and Cover?" -  & :laugh::thumbsup:


Tube TV nuclear proof????:laugh::eyes::retard:
Tell that to your science teacher, when they stop laughing :hah:his/her head off , they should be able to bring you back down to earth.:sly: If you get the bomb dropped on or near you there is only one sure thing you can do :dunno:... Stick you head between your legs and kiss your back side good bye!
I was born, raised and faced with the fear of a nuclear bombs every day we had drills to hide under our desks, real fun, NOT! 
If your talking about the "North korean situation" I don't think you have a thing to worry about! North Korea would become swashed bug if they were stupid enough to even try it!


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

I think, sadly, the time for CRT has passed. I have a 32" HD SONY CRT which kicked the pants off LCD and Plasma... until it didnt...

The sucker weighs in at about 80kg's too!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Agreed, im not to concerned about North Korea, yea they could try to do something....but they would wind up getting the US and her allies angered enough to squash them....anyways I had an old tube my self and sadly it kicked the bucket and also the other contributing factor that helped us get rid of it was the fact that I could hear the high pitch frequencies that the tv was generating when on....it sucked...but oh well the tv kicked it and we had to recycle it...


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

New Berlin RR said:


> the other contributing factor that helped us get rid of it was the fact that I could hear the high pitch frequencies that the tv was generating when on....


Sounds like the power supply was going bad. usually more noticable on a white screen too.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I do not watch enough TV to justify the amount needed to replace my two tube TVs. One is in the basement and is used to watch a football game or race here and there. That one is also used for my wife and kids Nintendo. Upstairs is the main TV that the kids are allowed to watch three (30 min) shows a day on max. PBS kids is not high def yet. When they go I will get a 32 inch flat screen to replace them. I know they use more power and take more space but I can make an extra car payment for each month I do not replace one of the TVs.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

trainguru said:


> I have the magazine ads to prove it; one with a gorgeous woman for the 1950's


That would be Blaze Star, she and Charles Merzbach were friends and he had her doing alot of his ad work. Charles was the original importer of Fleischmann. You will note that some careful editing was done to some of the pictures as most of them were a bit gamey for the editors at the time.



broox said:


> I have a 32" HD SONY CRT which kicked the pants off LCD and Plasma... until it didnt...
> 
> The sucker weighs in at about 80kg's too!


I have a Sony 42" CRT, it has a great picture. It's heavy enough that I'm planning to turn it into a safe room in our house.


----------

